# Flasher Help



## MDHomeSVCS (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello all,

I am going to be wiring up a Whelen UHFPOS headlight flasher. Can someone tell me what wires go to what on my brights? It is a positive switching flasher if that helps. I have the instruction manual, but am not sure which wires I need to splice into on my truck for the brights. It is going on a 1998 3500.

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you post the wiring diagram.


----------



## MDHomeSVCS (Jan 6, 2014)

dieselss;1857765 said:


> Can you post the wiring diagram.


The diagram of the flasher or the truck? I'm not sure where to get that from...


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

MDHomeSVCS;1857758 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am going to be wiring up a Whelen UHFPOS headlight flasher. Can someone tell me what wires go to what on my brights? It is a positive switching flasher if that helps. I have the instruction manual, but am not sure which wires I need to splice into on my truck for the brights. It is going on a 1998 3500.
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!


google model / serial numbers


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The flasher for starters


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

What type of vehicle are you installing it on?


----------



## MDHomeSVCS (Jan 6, 2014)

Strobesnmore;1858880 said:


> What type of vehicle are you installing it on?


1998 GMC 3500 crew cab dually


----------



## MDHomeSVCS (Jan 6, 2014)

dieselss;1858690 said:


> The flasher for starters


Ok. I will get it as soon as I get home.


----------



## MDHomeSVCS (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is the wiring diagram for the flasher.


----------



## MDHomeSVCS (Jan 6, 2014)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for for the truck or not....


----------



## MDHomeSVCS (Jan 6, 2014)

This one looks a little better...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks as if the light green on the right side is high beams. So as it exits the headlight plug, should have 2 wires. Need to cut that wire that goes to the left. Cut it about 6 inches or so from the light...or in a place that you can mount the flasher. 
Then one end into the flasher, and the other end into the other end of the flasher. 
Parking light wire...splice off your parking lights to the flasher. Then you have gnd..a batt pos, and another batt pos, but I'm thinking that's your switch.


----------

